# old single / new drums



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

After a year's hiatus we're in the studio tracking drums tomorrow. I'm pretty excited.

We filmed two videos for our debut EP that came out last year. The first was never finished as we need to finish the animation. Any aspiring computer animators out there?

Here's the track
http://soundcloud.com/ramonahq/a-way-over


----------

